# Sticky  Sale Clutch Kits: Clutchnet, Sachs, SBC, Steel Billet Flywheels,Free Ground



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sale Clutch Kits: Clutchnet, Sachs, SBC, Steel Billet Flywheels*

*12V VR6 Clutch kits with Flywheel* (G60 Kits Below). 
*All Kits include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48.*
* VR6 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Cast Flywheel $399.99* ( Includes 228MM Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Disc,Sachs T/O bearing, ESS 13.80 lb Cast Flywheel W/Ring gear, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts. Rated at 275 TQ at flywheel.


VR6 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Cast Flywheel
* VR6 Stage 1 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Steel Billet Flywheel $414.99* ( Includes 228MM Sachs Pressure Plate,Sachs Disc,Sachs T/O bearing, AST 10 lb Steel Billet Flywheel W/O Ring gear, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts. Rated at 275 TQ at flywheel.


VR6 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Steel Billet Flywheel

* VR6 Stage 1+ Clutch Kit W/ Billet Flywheel $445.00* ( Includes 228MM Sachs Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, AST 10 lb Billet Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 300 TQ at flywheel.



VR6 Stage 1+ Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel


*VR6 Stage 2 Clutch Kit W/ Billet Flywheel $589.95* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Yellow Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, AST 10 lb Billet Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 375 TQ at flywheel.








VR6 Stage 2 Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel


*VR6 Stage 3 Clutch Kit W/ Billet Flywheel $604.95* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red 2X Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc 6 Puck Steel covered 6 spring Hub, AST 10 lb Billet Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 475 TQ at flywheel.

Stage 3 Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel


*VR6 Stage 2X Kevlar Clutch Kit W/ Billet Flywheel $664.95* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red 2X Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Kevlar Disc Steel covered Sprung Hub, AST 10 lb Billet Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel.








Stage 2X Kevlar Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel

*VR6 Stage 2X Carbon Clutch Kit W/ Billet Flywheel $669.95* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red 2X Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Carbon Fiber Disc Steel covered Sprung Hub, AST 10 lb Billet Flywheel, includes flywheel & pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel.








Stage 2X Carbon Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel


*------VR6 & G60 Clutch Kits Without flywheel contain Clutch Disc, Pressure Plate, Release Bearing and alignment tool----*

*Stage 2 Clutch Kit $359.99* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Yellow Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 375 TQ at flywheel.








G60/VR6 12V Stage 2 Clutch Kit
*Stage 2 Clutch Kit $375.00* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red 2X Pressure Plate, Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, pressure plate bolts, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 445 TQ at flywheel.








 G60/VR6 12V Stage 3 Clutch Kit
* Stage 2X Kevlar Clutch Kit $445.00 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate,Kevlar Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel. 








G60/VR6 12V Stage 2X Clutch Kit
*Stage 2X Fiber Carbon Clutch Kit $445.00 Shipped Ground* ( Includes 228MM Clutchnet Red Pressure Plate,Fiber Carbon Clutchnet Disc w/ Steel covered 6 spring Hub, Sachs T/O bearing and alignment tool. Rated at 400 TQ at flywheel.








G60/VR6 Stage 2X Clutch Kit
*Corrado G60 Clutch Kits with Flywheel.*
G60 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Cast Steel Flywheel $324.95
G60 Stage 1+ Clutch Kit W/ Cast Steel Flywheel $425
G60 Stage 1+ Clutch Kit W/ Steel billet Flywheel $459.95
G60 Stage 2 Clutch W/Cast Steel Flywheel $539.95
G60 Stage 2 Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel $589.95
G60 Stage 3 Clutch W/ Steel Billet Flywheel $604.95

*------5 Speed Flywheels only----*
*Autotech Lightweight Flywheel Steel Billet Flywheel $230*. 10 pounds.Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








VR6 Autotech Steel Billet Flywheel
*Eurospec Sport Lightweight Cast Steel Flywheel $209.99*. 13.8 pounds with starter ring gear $209.99








VR6 Eurospec Sport Cast Flywheel

*Autotech Lightweight Flywheel Steel Billet Flywheel$230*. 10 pounds.Comes with Flywheel and pressure plate bolts.








G60 Autotech Steel Billet Flywheel
*Eurospec Sport Lightweight Flywheel Cast Steel* Single Mass Cast Steel Flywheel. 14 pounds with starter ring gear $174.95








G60 Eurospec Sport Cast Flywheel

South Bend kits are on the site and will be listed soon.
California residents will be charged 8.00 % sales tax.
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842 M-F 10-6 PST
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*
Thanks for looking.
James


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can I buy just the pressure plate for the stage one plus setup as I have every thing else already.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

Yes 99.95 shipped.


----------



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

which clutch kit should i do for my corrado? I'm putting a AWP 1.8t in my corrado with the stock G60 tranny with bolt on mods nothing crazy. Do you take paypal?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xflow_jetta)*

1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel 14 LB Flywheel $324.95
1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/16 LB Cast Steel Flywheel $324.95
1.8T 1.9 TDI 2.0 Single Mass Clutch W/ Cast Steel 22 LB Flywheel $339.95
Steel Billet Flywheel option as well, Paypal Yes.


----------



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ok so im gonna go with the 16lb kit. do you have performance down pipes for that motor? and do you think i should do the hydr to mech timing belt conversion? or anything else while the engine is still out? thanks for your help!!


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xflow_jetta)*

PMed


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cor32rado)*

Replied


----------



## Lysholmedlago (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Sale Clutch Kits: Clutchnet, Sachs, SBC, Steel Billet Flywheels (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_
G60 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Cast Steel Flywheel $299.95


Hey James I keep seeing this ad getting bumped but the sale price when this was originally posted does not match with the website price (specifically on the post I left above). Some of the others may not match up either. Can you honor this price or update the post?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale Clutch Kits: Clutchnet, Sachs, SBC, Steel Billet Flywheels (Lysholmedlago)*

Updated, The most current price will always be on the website. Not sure why it got bumped as it is a sticky. The price was raised as the MFG raised their price.
G60 Sachs Clutch Kit W/ Cast Steel Flywheel $324.95


----------



## CorradoTJR (Jan 2, 2004)

*Copper Feramic Clutch Kit?*

Any Deals on the CFeramic w/ red Clutchnet pressure Plate kits?

Or CarbonF w/Red PP kits?



Corrado g60?

let me know asap!!!!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Will this flywheel fit the 02A trans?! Reason I ask is because I'm using a 02A setup for my S2 Scirocco and I don't know what trans the g60 uses.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

The low pressure sensor isn't connected to the buzzer. It can only make the dash light blink. The high pressure sensor is what sets off the audible alarm. 

If you disconnect the high wire and start the car it should go off after ~2 min at idle. Raise the RPM above ~2K and it should go off immediately. If you ground the high wire the alarm should stop. 

Was it doing this before the rebuild?
What weight oil are you using?
A recent rebuild setting off the oil pressure alarm is troubling. 
Have you verified the actual oil pressure with a gauge?


----------



## belindacruz963 (Oct 22, 2021)

mateok said:


> The low pressure sensor isn't connected to the buzzer. It can only make the dash light blink. The high pressure sensor is what sets off the audible alarm.
> 
> If you disconnect the high wire and start the car it should go off after ~2 min at idle. Raise the RPM above ~2K and it should go off immediately. If you ground the high wire the alarm should stop.
> 
> ...


This is what I have been missing!
Was so subtle to understand, but now I grasp it


----------

